# Post RAI Labs



## applepie (Apr 6, 2011)

Hi,

I had RAI 8/29/2013. Was feeling great for a few weeks after, now and feeling awful with many hyper symptoms. I went to get my lab work checked:

Thyroxine T4 [H] 4.41ng/dL (.82-1.77)

Triiodothyronine [H] 13.2 pg/mL (.450-4.500)

TSH [L] .005 uIU/mL (2.0-4.4)

So does this mean the RAI didn't work? Or do you go hyper before dropping to hypo?

I've been playing phone tag with my doctor. So what happens if RAI doesn't work?

Insight would be appreciated...


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

applepie said:


> Hi,
> 
> I had RAI 8/29/2013. Was feeling great for a few weeks after, now and feeling awful with many hyper symptoms. I went to get my lab work checked:
> 
> ...


It would appear that you were in advanced stages of Graves'; I had to have RAI 3 times. As you know, they can only give so many millicuries at a time.

The only way to find out for sure is to get RAIU (radioactive uptake scan.)


----------



## applepie (Apr 6, 2011)

Did you continue your methimazole after RAI? I was under the impression I wasn't supposed to.

I had an uptake & scan just before the RAI, I believe the uptake was 87% (or 78?...damn Graves brain). Is it typically done after RAI too? (I didn't have it done after)

I'm not fond of doing RAI again-- it took me a two years to finally agree to doing it.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

applepie said:


> Did you continue your methimazole after RAI? I was under the impression I wasn't supposed to.
> 
> I had an uptake & scan just before the RAI, I believe the uptake was 87% (or 78?...damn Graves brain). Is it typically done after RAI too? (I didn't have it done after)
> 
> I'm not fond of doing RAI again-- it took me a two years to finally agree to doing it.


No, I did not continue anti-thyroid med as per doctor's instructions.

RAIU is not typically done right after the RAI; and you are what, 8 weeks out? I would wait another 4 to 8 weeks to see what happens because it does take time for the thyroid to die.

However, do not be surprised if you have to do it again. Graves' is nasty. Very nasty.

Let us know what the doctor has to say about all this.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

applepie, I have nothing to add to this conversation (because I have no firsthand experience with Graves), but I'm just curious...do you know how many millicuries of RAI you received?

Andros is right - the RAI takes a while to work. So hopefully you'll see some progress. Sounds like your thyroid won't go down without a fight.


----------



## applepie (Apr 6, 2011)

No, I'm not sure how many millicures I received, but I plan on asking tomorrow.


----------

